# Bilder in drawable Ordner



## Gh0st (24. Mrz 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum.

Kann mir eventuell jemand sagen, warum ich nicht auf meine Bilder in mein drawable Ordner zugreifen kann ?

Hab im res Ordner den Ordner drawable erstellt & meine Bilder (png) hineingezogen.

Nun möchte ich mit int images[] = { R.drawable.meinbild } in ein array speichern, allerdings findet 
der Code meine Bilder irgendwie nicht. Mir wird nur Class, ic-launcher & this angezeigt?

weiß jemand was ich falsch mache? xD


----------



## dzim (25. Mrz 2014)

Hast du das richtige "R" importiert? also das aus deinem Package, nicht "android.R"?


----------



## Gh0st (25. Mrz 2014)

```
import com.example.tutorialtesten.R.drawable;

import android.os.Bundle;
import android.app.Activity;
import android.view.Menu;
```

Das sind meine Imports, also eig die standart imports.


----------



## dzim (25. Mrz 2014)

naja, du hast com.example.tutorialtesten.R.drawable importiert, dein Bild wäre dann also direkt als "drawable.meinbild" zu holen. Ändere deinen Import wirklich nur auf com.example.tutorialtesten.R, dann sollte dein Code oben klappen, wenn "meinbild.png" im drawable-Ordner (oder drawable-mdpi,...) enthalten ist.


----------



## Gh0st (26. Mrz 2014)

Das Problem ist immer noch standhaft.. hmm, solangsam komm ich mir echt bloed in java vor x(
Hier mal ein Bild.






weiß langsam echt ned mehr <.< 
mit dem com.example.tutorialtesten.R bekomm ich auch nur ne fehlermeldung angezeigt..


----------



## mance (26. Mrz 2014)

Du musst deine Ressourcen alle Klein schreiben. 
Normalerweise sollte auf der Console ein Fehler aufgetreten sein, du hast es aber möglicherweise übersehen. 
Background -> background umbenennen (gilt für alle Ressourcen)


----------



## Gh0st (27. Mrz 2014)

Auch nachdem meine Bilder klein geschrieben sind & nur Buchstaben enthalten tut sich nix hmm...

Weiß jemand eventuell woran das problem noch liegen könnte ?


----------



## dzim (27. Mrz 2014)

ich sehe noch immer "android.R.drawable" in deinen Imports an Stelle von "com.example.tutorialtesten.R", aber vielleicht brauchst du das ja auch für was anderes....


----------



## mance (27. Mrz 2014)

Du importierst com.example.tutorialtesten.R aber dein Package heisst com.example.gallerie ...... 
Versuch mal das

```
import com.example.gallerie.R
```
Oder eben dein Package umbenennen.


----------



## Gh0st (27. Mrz 2014)

Ok jetzt hats geklappt. :-D



vielen dank & srry wenn die fragen etwas nervig waren hehe


----------



## dzim (28. Mrz 2014)

haha... @mance: das hab ich gar nicht gesehen


----------



## mance (28. Mrz 2014)

dzim hat gesagt.:


> haha... @mance: das hab ich gar nicht gesehen



haha ja ich auch nicht ich ging davon aus, dass das Package richtig vom OT angegeben wurde. Aber als nach all den Ratschlägen die gegeben wurden es nicht ging, habe ich alles einmal genauer angesehen.


----------

